
Midget submarine - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midget_submarine
======
protomyth
Well, here is a timely (only 18 hours old as of this post) video about WWII
midget submarines
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zt1O8RIX9pw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zt1O8RIX9pw)

~~~
dexen
And a complementary video on the neighboring channel Military History
Visualized: "Kriegsmarine's Wunderwaffen or Desperation Weapons?" [1]; showing
and describing one of Germany's late war midget submarine models.

[meta] The concept of "submarine articles" [2] comes to mind (sorry).

\--

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF-
bnhgZ_mY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF-bnhgZ_mY).

[2]
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
vaughnegut
Looking at North Korea's fleet was an incredibly interesting Wikipedia hole I
went down earlier this year (link below). The mixture of indigenous and
foreign built, looking at their age and getting an idea of when they built a
lot and when they didn't, and looking at totals is interesting. Especially
since it's supposed to be a cohesive fleet. This wikihole also pairs well with
reading about their naval doctrine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_ships_of_the_Ko...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_ships_of_the_Korean_People%27s_Navy)

------
adolph
A key use of midget submarines was Operation Source against the German’s
battleship Tirpitz.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Source](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Source)

------
spongeb00b
There’s 2 WW2 XT class midget submarines in Aberlady Bay in Scotland. They
were used for target practise and you can walk out to them at low tide.
[http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2012/01/ww2-xt-class-
submarine-...](http://coastkid.blogspot.com/2012/01/ww2-xt-class-submarine-
wrecks-aberlady.html?m=1)

------
el_isma
I was expecting a submarine built for midgets. It'd be a smaller target and
cheaper to build!

------
mjsweet
Japanese midget submarines made it as far as Sydney Harbour in 1942:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_on_Sydney_Harbour](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_on_Sydney_Harbour)

------
draugadrotten
russia uses midget submarines in the baltic region
[https://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/defence-
news/...](https://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/defence-
news/2017/august-2017-navy-naval-forces-defense-industry-technology-maritime-
security-global-news/5492-russian-navy-special-forces-to-receive-p-650-midget-
submarines.html)

